# Allahu Akbar



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread is for anyone wishing to discuss - in a positive & supportive way - anything related to Islam.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

God is great!...I have a question though...and I'm asking you cuz you're female...you know the women who have to wear burkas?...where all you see are their eyes?...do you think they feel secure outside cuz their whole body is covered? They don't have any body issues outside...am I right?...I know you can't speak for all women there but what do you think?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

inna sense said:


> God is great!...I have a question though...and I'm asking you cuz you're female...you know the women who have to wear burkas?...where all you see are their eyes?...do you think they feel secure outside cuz their whole body is covered? They don't have any body issues outside...am I right?...I know you can't speak for all women there but what do you think?


Thank you. To save me a lot of typing:


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I live in turkey.
turkey is a secular islamic country but women are not covered.
there is no active islamic terorist organisation in turkey.
turkey has peaceful islam! 
tough, I am an atheist! 
I think the effect of Rumi, the father of sufism makes the turkish muslims peaceful! 
turkey had leftist and kurdish terorist organisations but never had an islamic one!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

yelda said:


> I live in turkey.
> turkey is a secular islamic country but women are not covered.
> there is no active islamic terorist organisation in turkey.
> turkey has peaceful islam!
> ...


Cool. I love that Muhammad Ali (the former boxer), who has been Sunni for a long time, favourably quotes Sufi writers in one of his books that was edited by his daughter.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

God is the Greatest. But in my country non-muslim is not allowed to use the word "Allah". It's a shame that this ridiculous rule is being practise here.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

jim11 said:


> God is the Greatest. But in my country non-muslim is not allowed to use the word "Allah". It's a shame that this ridiculous rule is being practise here.


Oh, may I ask which country?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

BadGirl said:


> Oh, may I ask which country?


Malaysia. A rule made by ridiculous politicians.:no


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

jim11 said:


> Malaysia. A rule made by ridiculous politicians.:no


Still a great country in a lot of ways from what I've read?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

BadGirl said:


> Still a great country in a lot of ways from what I've read?


A great country in some ways but sadly it is ruled by crazy politicians.

The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

jim11 said:


> A great country in some ways but sadly it is ruled by crazy politicians.
> 
> The grass is always greener on the other side.


Yup, it's usually the politicians who spoil things.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone recognise this beauty? (No prizes for the right answer!):


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Nasir-al mulk mosque, I've heard it's quite stunning.

The month of Ramadhan is very soon, Ramadhan Mubarak to all the muslims out there. Usually quite tough to go through it during the summer time in UK with the long hours.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Some Sufi poetry is very good in translation. Deeply felt, penetratingly conceived, vibrantly colourful, lusciously expansive in metaphor.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

assalamu alaikum i think too many people have the wrong idea about Islam im half Lebanese although im not necessarily Muslim (even though i guess i technically did shahadah) . i think its a really peaceful and accepting religion and every Muslim ive met is extremely kind and friendly. most Americans see it as something scary but its really not. i like to see Islamic support like this since you generally see so many people say negative things about it.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

You're the best girl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's a religion of peace. Obviously.


----------



## gagaga5 (Apr 7, 2014)

this site is actually appropriate for religion talk because most religions (especially islam) lead to social awkwardness.
i mean women in islam are taught to believe they need to cover their faces and that relationtips are bad which wont lead to anything good in the future. when youre an adult you may associate your old beliefs with relationtips and you will became socially inept.
but thats just my opinion.people should be as free as they want ..religion limits you.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I like how most muslims are actually decent and kind people. And that both Christians, Jews and Muslims are montheïstic relgions


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

:clap


Royals said:


> I like how most muslims are actually decent and kind people. And that both Christians, Jews and Muslims are montheïstic relgions


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

RelinquishedHell said:


> It's a religion of peace. Obviously.


However, this, I feel, is the species of categorical statement that makes anything peaceable said about Islam dangerous. I will endure peace - not lies. I hope this was sarcasm.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fredbloggs02 said:


> However, this, I feel, is the species of categorical statement that makes anything peaceable said about Islam dangerous. I will endure peace, not lies.


RelinquishedHell was possibly being 'ironic' or something.
I'm not sure what you mean, but kindly remember this is the Spiritual Support sub-forum, thanks.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

jim11 said:


> God is the Greatest. But in my country non-muslim is not allowed to use the word "Allah". It's a shame that this ridiculous rule is being practise here.


Waw Interesting fact.

Ramazan Mubarek :b
I hope those who will not fast will remember to give to the poor.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Kelebek said:


> Waw Interesting fact.
> 
> Ramazan Mubarek :b
> I hope those who will not fast will remember to give to the poor.


Being a non-Muslim, I feel it's weird that the politicians banned the word "Allah". I mean who are they to make such decisions? I bet Allah himself would not allow such discrimination.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

jim11 said:


> Being a non-Muslim, I feel it's weird that the politicians banned the word "Allah". I mean who are they to make such decisions? I bet Allah himself would not allow such discrimination.[/Q
> 
> I agree, It is not a fair move by the politicians over there, But I guess if its working to keep things peaceful, why argue. From the latest news on Iraq Idk what anymore.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I know nothing about it, but I've always got on really well with muslim women, all this hate that goes on towards muslims these days just makes me sick.


----------



## Austere (Jun 10, 2014)

I've had a couple Muslim friends/acquaintances, and what I like about Islam is that it allows for both spirituality and science, and that Muslims generally are much more rational than Christians. So on an individual level I must say I prefer Muslims to Christians (I'm an atheist). But as a collective I can't say the same; there's too much backwards politics involved.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Masjid Terapung


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

He knew it was a trap


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Also wanted to say that any (true) religion should be peaceful. That is one of the characteristics of a religion next to love and acceptance. Also muslims have made some very important contributions to science and art. I believe they invented algebra and one of the first pinhole camera's. And had huge influence on literature, astronomy, and art (patterns, calligraphy, photography, handcrafts).


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Puts some parables from the koran on here, Lets hear it,


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Royals said:


> Also wanted to say that any (true) religion should be peaceful. That is one of the characteristics of a religion next to love and acceptance. Also muslims have made some very important contributions to science and art. I believe they invented algebra and one of the first pinhole camera's. And had huge influence on literature, astronomy, and art (patterns, calligraphy, photography, handcrafts).


well of course the first modern civilization started in the middle east and the middle east was the center of the world for many many years


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

sirbey said:


> well of course the first modern civilization started in the middle east and the middle east was the center of the world for many many years


Yes, mostly Mesoptamia (today's Iraq) has had one of the biggest influence on today's culture. They also invented writing.

Also Alaha means God in Aramaic, and Alah in Arabic. I just don't believe 
Christians/Jews and Arabs/muslims believe in the same God. Since the first two believe in the biblical God and Father of Jesus and Arabs/muslims believe in the god of the quaran and messenger muhammed.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Schmosby said:


> I know nothing about it, but I've always got on really well with muslim women, all this hate that goes on towards muslims these days just makes me sick.


Makes me more sick. Especially those who call themselves Muslim and go on killing people. Ludacris. Those who don't know about Islam must think we are like these people. For there is plenty that hate on us For them Satanist wrong doing. that is all.

Im interested to know if Op is following this religion!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Kelebek said:


> Im interested to know if Op is following this religion!


Hi Kelebek; no I'm not but I have a fondness for it and an interest in it related to a couple of areas of my life.
I'm also aware that almost a quarter of the world's population are Muslim so I don't like to see people stereotyping Muslims or making generalisations about Islam.
Last, but not least, I hadn't seen a similar thread in Spiritual Support so I thought I'd try to fill that gap a little.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

GotAnxiety said:


> Puts some parables from the koran on here, Lets hear it,


What areas are you interesting in then 'Badgirl' Please enlighten us.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Kelebek said:


> What areas are you interesting in then 'Badgirl' Please enlighten us.


I'm interested in most areas of it. I will add to this thread occasionally but I didn't want to make it about me. I hope various people will contribute a variety of their thoughts & perhaps images/favourite quotes/sayings etc.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Kelebek said:


> Makes me more sick. Especially those who call themselves Muslim and go on killing people. Ludacris. Those who don't know about Islam must think we are like these people. For there is plenty that hate on us For them Satanist wrong doing. that is all.
> 
> Im interested to know if Op is following this religion!


Just realised im derailing the thread, I'll shhh now


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

^ haha I was just going to reply that your question was very BROAD and you edited! 

But Yep that's my thoughts after reading about Iraqs current situation. 
I felt the need to post that because I feel like there a lot of muslims that are maybe ashamed of admitting they are muslim to non-muslims (especially on the internet). Because they do not, want to receive backlash from the doings of Al-queda, Taliban, Isis. 
But that's a whole other ball game and now I am really off topic. Hehe


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Royals said:


> Yes, mostly Mesoptamia (today's Iraq) has had one of the biggest influence on today's culture. They also invented writing.
> 
> Also Alaha means God in Aramaic, and Alah in Arabic. I just don't believe
> Christians/Jews and Arabs/muslims believe in the same God. Since the first two believe in the biblical God and Father of Jesus and Arabs/muslims believe in the god of the quaran and messenger muhammed.


yeah some people believe that the torah and qur'an are the second and third books to the bible and it was originally written as one religion. i tried to find a link related to this but i couldnt find the one i was looking for and im in a bit of a rush right now


----------



## Austere (Jun 10, 2014)

Royals said:


> Also Alaha means God in Aramaic, and Alah in Arabic. I just don't believe
> Christians/Jews and Arabs/muslims believe in the same God. Since the first two believe in the biblical God and Father of Jesus and Arabs/muslims believe in the god of the quaran and messenger muhammed.





sirbey said:


> yeah some people believe that the torah and qur'an are the second and third books to the bible and it was originally written as one religion. i tried to find a link related to this but i couldnt find the one i was looking for and im in a bit of a rush right now


Christianity, Judaism and Islam all have the same god, in that they are all derived from the old story of Abraham when God revealed himself. They just have different views on how that god is and what God did or didn't do.

You will find more on this topic on Wikipedia: God in Abrahamic religions

Muslims also believe in Jesus, called Isa in Islam, and that he was a prophet. They just don't believe he was the "son of God".


----------



## Take No More (Dec 28, 2013)

*Ramadan kareem insha2 ALLAH*

Interesting thread actually . Ramadan kareem w insha2 ALLAH w y3ood 3leeko bl5eer ya rb w ybl3'ko lylt el kadr Ameen. Keep up the good work  salamo alykom


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Take No More said:


> Interesting thread actually . Ramadan kareem w insha2 ALLAH w y3ood 3leeko bl5eer ya rb w ybl3'ko lylt el kadr Ameen. Keep up the good work  salamo alykom


----------



## Take No More (Dec 28, 2013)

BadGirl said:


>


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone read _Towards Understanding Islam_ by Sayyid Abul A'la Mawdudi?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I think I understand it now...


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Kelebek said:


> I agree, It is not a fair move by the politicians over there, But I guess if its working to keep things peaceful, why argue. From the latest news on Iraq Idk what anymore.


My country is peaceful enough. The move is not meant to keep the country peaceful. Such move only make the gap between Muslim and non-Muslim getting bigger.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Good article in Huffington Post:
www.huffingtonpost.com/sarah-harvar...ng-muslim_b_5508985.html?utm_hp_ref_=religion


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Zack said:


> Anyone read _Towards Understanding Islam_ by Sayyid Abul A'la Mawdudi?


Can you summarise it?


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

:clap



Royals said:


> I like how most muslims are actually decent and kind people. And that both Christians, Jews and Muslims are montheïstic relgions


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Reflections on Ramadan:
Oops, the link doesn't work; it's an interesting article in Huffington Post Religion.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Ramadan Mubarak!

I learned Surah Al-Fatiha in both Arabic and English . Skyped with a Muslimah from London and she helped me with the pronunciation. Not perfect at it and I still have ways to go but very proud of myself! 

I've always adored Muslims and Islam. Always gotten along with them. Love the 5 pillars, the 5 daily prayers, Ramadan, reading the Quran, etc. Very beautiful religion. 

Yay for positive Islam threads :clap


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

Royals said:


> I like how most muslims are actually decent and kind people. And that both Christians, Jews and Muslims are montheïstic relgions


They're sister religions; we come from the same. :yes



sirbey said:


> yeah some people believe that the torah and qur'an are the second and third books to the bible and it was originally written as one religion. i tried to find a link related to this but i couldnt find the one i was looking for and im in a bit of a rush right now


The Torah is the Old Testament and is actually the "first book" of the bible. It long predates the New Testament.

The Babylonian Talmud is the Jewish scripture that arose later, and would more accurately be called the "third book" after the Torah and New Testament.

I've done a lot of work with Muslim communities, and I'm good friends with the Domari Muslim (Gypsies) in Jerusalem. Interesting to see how Islam incorporates other belief systems in the same way that Christianity adapts across cultural landscapes.
Druze and Baha'i are also interesting offshoots.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

'The birthplace of Islam in Britain':
www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-28018673


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Take No More said:


> Interesting thread actually . Ramadan kareem w insha2 ALLAH w y3ood 3leeko bl5eer ya rb w ybl3'ko lylt el kadr Ameen. Keep up the good work  salamo alykom



#Ramadan


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

London Rabbi takes part in Ramadan:
www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-28148324


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Poem Of The Soul - By Avicenna

Out of her lofty home she hath come down
Upon thee, this white dove in all the pride
Of her reluctant beauty; veiled is she
From every eye eager to know her, though
In loveliness unshrouded radiant.
Unwillingly she came, and yet perchance 
Still more unwilling to be gone from thee;
So she is torn by griefs. First she refrained, 
Being all unaccustomed; but at last,
When she was firmly knit, she loved the use
Of being neighbour to this arid waste.
And now methinks she hath forgotten quite
The tents where once she dwelt, the far abodes
She was so little satisfied to leave.
So, being now united with these depths
And parted from her sandy hills of yore,
Her wings are heavy upon her, and she rests
Dejected mid these waymarks and mean mounds
Weeping (yet she remembereth not her home 
of yore), until her tears abundant flow,
And she not yet set forth. But when the time
Is nigh for her departing to that place
And near the hour to be upon her way
Unto the broader plain, then perching high
Upon the topmost steep, she carolleth -
For knowledge doth uplift the lowliest heart -
With ken of every hidden mystery
In all the world returning, still unstopped
the orifice of heeding; and it proves
Her coming down was necessary woe
That she might list to truth else all unheard.
Why then was she cast down from her high peak
to this degrading depth? God brought her low,
But for a purpose wise, that is concealed
E'en from the keenest mind and liveliest wit.
And if the tangled mesh impeded her,
The narrow cage denied her wings to soar
Freely in heaven's high ranges, after all
She was a lightning-flash that brightly glowed
Momently o'er the tents, and then was hid
As though its gleam was never glimpsed below."​


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Allah as a word is the combination of :

al (used for expressing definiteness and also superlative form in Arabic, is the same with "the" in English) and 
ilah (meaning god/lord/deity in Arabic)

When the second alif (i) is omitted you get "Allah" meaning : The one and only superior god or shortly : the god

Islam as a religion means "submission" to this one and only god. Peace and safety, which are also described with the word "islam" are obtained by submitting to this Lord. Even a child would know that an almighty god would want peace. This is common sense. A lot of the judgments in the Quran can be reached by common sense alone.

The premise of Islam is _*one-ness*_ of Allah. What is meant by ONE is that he is unique/matchless. Anything in existence has something similar to it but Allah does not. He is so great that the human mind can not grasp it completely. Understanding this means understanding Islam.

From this point of view Jesus is a righteous servant and messenger of Allah but never a part/son of him. Because having a son is a human trait which is some sort of weakness. Allah is exalted from such things. Allah does not have any need, weakness or negative trait. This is described in Arabic saying "subhanallah". This also makes him the only one worthy to be worshipped. Here is one of the most important surahs (surah ihlas) in Quran which is partly an answer to Christians' claim of Jesus being god, that we also read in our prayers:

Say, he, Allah is one. Allah is samad (does not need anything). He did not beget nor he was begotten. And nothing is similar/equivalent to him.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pseudo Lone Wolf said:


> Allah as a word is the combination of :
> 
> al (used for expressing definiteness and also superlative form in Arabic, is the same with "the" in English) and
> ilah (meaning god/lord/deity in Arabic)
> ...


"Because having a son is a human trait which is some sort of weakness. Allah is exalted from such things. Allah does not have any need, weakness or negative trait."

Who would believe you sought peace by such words? You define your religion as peaceful, but denigrate the others while about it - just like the Koran. I think people should be aware that Islam's prophet Mohammad himself led aggressive military campaigns, encouraged genocides and butcheries of unbelievers, offensive suicide-martyrdom, Orwellian double-think, and ordered stoning as punishment for adultery.

Regardless, I fail to see how it debases God to have brought forth a son, or in the least implies a deficiency in His nature. It is no more His deficiency to have created the universe, no more the sun's fault to irradiate with light, or the river's to cascade from its source. What it does show clearly, however, is the psychopathic desolation of Islam. Nothing within the Koran approaches a single of Christ's prayers.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thou hast said that Thou wilt torment me, 
But I shall fear not such a warning. 
For where Thou art, there can be no torment, 
And where Thou art not, how can such a place exist? 

The rotating wheel of heaven within which we wonder,
Is an imaginal lamp of which we have knowledge by similitude. 
The sun is the candle and the world the lamp, 
We are like forms revolving within it. 

A drop of water falls in an ocean wide, 
A grain of dust becomes with earth allied; 
What doth thy coming, going here denote? 
A fly appeared a while, then invisible he became. - Omar Khayyam


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

...This is the best of all ways, because it is known to the servant of God that there is no reflection better than the Divine Presence and in that state there are no obstacles or veils in between. Whatever man lacks is due to the impurity of his nature. If the veil be lifted and the screen and obstacle removed, the truth of things as they are will become manifest and known. And the Master of creatures [the Prophet Muhammad]-upon whom be peace-indicated this when he said: "Truly, during the days of your existence, inspirations come from God. Do you not want to follow them?" Tell unto reasoners that, for the lovers of God, intuition is guide, not discursive thought." - Omar Khayyám



fredbloggs02 said:


> Thou hast said that Thou wilt torment me,
> But I shall fear not such a warning.
> For where Thou art, there can be no torment,
> And where Thou art not, how can such a place exist?
> ...


Okay, so he was a very controversial Sufi figure and a lot of concerns were raised about the available translations of his poems. How does that reflect on Islam?


----------

